# PID connection diagrams



## Aleks_T (Jan 3, 2019)

So I'm in the process of installing a pid to my classic, and I just have a question regarding controlling the heaters.

Am I correct in my assumption that I'm disconnecting the thermostat and wiring that to the SSR? so that the wires going through the termostat, actually control the heaters?

I can't find a concrete schematic for connecting the PID anywhere (Or it's not clear enough for me I guess)


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I used an Auber instruction manual to do mine a few years ago. Same concept (albeit different controller)


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Here you go: http://up.picr.de/3043530.pdf


----------



## Aleks_T (Jan 3, 2019)

Ah, yes. So we're basically using the SSR to close/open the circuit that the thermostat handled earlier! got it! How would one do about controlling steam with an XMT7100? I have the model with integrated SSR in it.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/XMT7100-PID-Temperature-Controller-Programmable-Build-In-Relay-1-32-Din-85-265V/222926058017?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&var=521748440388&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Afraid I can't comment on setting another unit up as I only used mine for controlling the brew thermostat


----------



## Aleks_T (Jan 3, 2019)

Found something really interesting. So, if I'm not mistaken, hooking a second SSR and controlling the second thermostat with that SSR should be possible using this mod, am I correct?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Aleks_T said:


> Ah, yes. So we're basically using the SSR to close/open the circuit that the thermostat handled earlier! got it! How would one do about controlling steam with an XMT7100? I have the model with integrated SSR in it.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/XMT7100-PID-Temperature-Controller-Programmable-Build-In-Relay-1-32-Din-85-265V/222926058017?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&var=521748440388&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


It hasn't got an integrated SSR - it will drive an external SSR, and has an internal mechanical alarm relay.


----------



## Aleks_T (Jan 3, 2019)

MrShades said:


> It hasn't got an integrated SSR - it will drive an external SSR, and has an internal mechanical alarm relay.


Right, figured that out after looking more closely.


----------



## Aleks_T (Jan 3, 2019)

So I've read through the entire thread here http://www.gaggiausersgroup.com/index.php/topic,707.105.html , but, not being overly familiar with electricity, I'm having a hard time figuring out exactly how to connect the second SSR for steam to the XMT7100. Is anyone able to provide any insight in what goes where exactly?


----------



## PACMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

Aleks_T said:


> So I've read through the entire thread here http://www.gaggiausersgroup.com/index.php/topic,707.105.html , but, not being overly familiar with electricity, I'm having a hard time figuring out exactly how to connect the second SSR for steam to the XMT7100. Is anyone able to provide any insight in what goes where exactly?


 Aleks_T, hoping that you might see this - did you ever find out how the XMT7100 via an SSR controlled the steam function? Did you remove the relay on the XMT (assuming it was fitted in the first place)?


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

The video☝made me swear out loud...(missus not impressed lol)....*when he slipped and took that diode clean off of it's pad*....heavy handed; probably due to the solder still holding the relay pin in it's hole....*soldering braid would have been more effective* than a sucker...suckers and SMT are an accident waiting to happen.

End result was was all that mattered...so overall a win :classic_smile:


----------



## PACMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

Rincewind said:


> The video☝made me swear out loud...(missus not impressed lol)....*when he slipped and took that diode clean off of it's pad*....heavy handed.


 Yup, I also winced at that point!! (have done similar in the past in that I've broken off components I wasn't trying to 'adjust' 😢)

I've read many a thread on here about the PID and I'm still trying to understand how the PID alarm is used for the steam operation to stop the temp getting too high. I'm happy with how a PID works in general (I've done control theory and critical damping etc in the past), but I can't find any instruction manual (Auber or XMT7100) that fully explains the alarm function and hence how it stops the boiler getting too hot.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

PACMAN said:


> but I can't find any instruction manual (Auber or XMT7100) that fully explains the alarm function and hence how it stops the boiler getting too hot.


 Here you go click to see and download have fun :classic_smile:


----------



## PACMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

Thanks - got that one already! I've also got this one from IntelliLabs but it still doesn't (to me, anyway) describe the alarm function operation. The 2 diagrams (fig 4 and 5) I'd expect to see rising /falling (respectively) once the relay is off.

I understand that the PID holds the boiler at, say, 94 deg, but it's how the physical switching of the steam operation over-rides the boiler/coffee temp to allow a higher (steam) temp, but not too high, so stopped - or is it enabled - by the alarm function at say 140 deg. I guess I need to buy the bits and have a play - and that way I'll understand it all the better.


----------



## PACMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

I thnik I might have it now!! I've been re-reading the 'DIY PID Steam and Brew' thread from the beginning and from this post, I think, is where I get clarity

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/18238-diy-pid-steam-and-brew/?do=findComment&comment=247476


----------

